# Looking for a Westie



## Bob (Jul 19, 2011)

My wife and I are looking for a 2 to 3 year old Westie to adapt. We live in the country just west of St. Louis. We currently have a couple of Labs. All of our children are out of the house and as we are waiting for grandchildren, meanwhile my wife has developed this desire for a more cuddley dog  If anyone has any suggestions on how to go about this search or know of any Westies that are available, would you please let us know?
Thanks


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/...ighland White Terrier Westie-Dog-St. Louis-MO

http://www.westierescueofmissouri.com/volunteer.ht


http://westie.rescueme.org/Missouri


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know that Westies are more cuddly than Labs, LOL. My parents' neighbor has one and "cuddly" is not a word I'd use to describe him. . .. He has quite the personality. All terrier.


----------

